# INCI name for "Ginger Grass" and "Palmarosa" Essential Oil



## HerbalEarthling (Mar 9, 2014)

Is there any such thing as ginger grass?  I was looking up INCI's and came up with the same name for ginger grass and palmarosa.  Thanks!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Mar 9, 2014)

It's Cymbopogan Martini.  Sounds great  Lemongrass is Cymbopogon Schoenanthus.


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 15, 2014)

From what I've gathered, they are both cymbopogon martinii - but gingergrass is the grass, and palmarosa is the dried leaves.

EDIT:

Aha!  Palmarosa is cymbopogon martinii, but gingergrass is cymbopogon martinii var. sofia.


----------

